# Need help identifying bike



## hairyberries (Jul 21, 2006)

This bike is believed to have been made in the 30s. It belonged to my grandfather for most of his life, half of which was spent in the UK. It came over from the UK in a large freight container with other belongings after his passing. I'm not sure of the country of origin.

Can anyone help me identify the make, model and/or year of manufacture? I'd really like to restore it, but I'd like to do it justice by obtaining photos of original paint schemes for this model.

Photos of my bike:
http://www.hairyberries.com/bike/

Thanks in advance for any info you can pass on.

[I also posted this in the post-1933 section]


----------



## bikesavage (Jul 22, 2006)

It's a Raliegh rod brake. Needs a Brooks saddle. Check the light mount to see if the Peacock is in it.


----------



## hairyberries (Jul 22, 2006)

WOW, there is a peacock under the light!  I cleaned it up and took a picture.  What a great emblem -- seems unfortunate to have to cover it with a lamp.  I guess the greyhound makes up for it.

Did you mean "road" or "rod" bike?

Does it need a Brooks saddle to be in original condition?

Do you know if the greyhound on the front fender is indicitive of a particular model or year?

Thanks, that made my day.  There's a bit of sentimentality surrounding this bike, so I'm anxious to learn all I can.


----------



## hairyberries (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I found that it was made in 1937 based on the S/N.  Still unsure of a model name, if it had one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 22, 2006)

actually I think it's supposed to be a crane, and thats what gave it away as a Raleigh is the ones in the front sprocket. and it's the brakes the other guy was talking about they're called "Rod Brakes" because they are actuated by rods rather than cables. I posted earlier in the other forum.


----------



## sam (Jul 22, 2006)

The bird is the Raleigh Hernin.The common name for roller brakes is rod brakes as stated.The greyhound is not a raleigh piece but verry 30s and sooooo cool.Take care not to brake it!I also see your bike has a very nice rear reflector/Light and a flip/flop hub.(Or is it a single freewheel?)Is this bike a 26" wheeled model or a 28" wheeled bike?And no white on rear fender---interesting---repaint,or original? This could help date it too.


----------



## hairyberries (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Sam.  

It has 28" wheels.  I'm not sure about the hub.

There's evidence of overspray, even over the back reflector, so I'm pretty certain it's been repainted.  I can see a light color (white/gray/silver) where the black paint has chipped off the rear fender.

Do you suspect that the greyhound was an aftermarket piece, or could it have been a limited production model?  I'm really curious about the model name.

Do you have any photos of original paint jobs for this time period - 1936-37?


----------

